# Repair of single lead in a dual chamber bi-v AICD



## twizzle (Mar 5, 2011)

*Single lead repair*

To bill for repair of a single lead in a dual system you would use 33220-52. We have done this several times and it does get paid this way.
Hope this helps.


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Mar 7, 2011)

wassock said:


> To bill for repair of a single lead in a dual system you would use 33220-52. We have done this several times and it does get paid this way.
> Hope this helps.




I found two different answers to this question, hmm one says you should report based on the device not the number of leads the other says add 52 modifier.


----------

